# John Currid sermons here



## SolaGratia (Apr 10, 2008)

John Currid sermons available here;

Ballantyne Presbyterian Church


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 10, 2008)

He is a good commentator.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 10, 2008)

One of my best professors


----------

